
A year ago, We picked up, tracked, and analyzed 130k pieces of litter in SF - EminIsrafil
A year later, that worked helped get a trash can on nearly every intersection of SoMa West.<p>Link to my post from Sept 18th, 2019. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21008760<p>Link to medium about the Big Belly&#x27;s that got installed and how we maintain them. 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;rubbish-love&#x2F;rubbish-launches-touch-less-cleanup-platform-in-soma-west-d7d7af6c60df
======
